# Flying a dog to Portugal



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi we are moving over to Portugal and have a Labrador who will be coming with us, has any one got any information on flying pets as I have had a few quotes by differant airlines and got quite a shock at the price they charge,any advice would be great.Thanks Jackie.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Their all expensive, you can save a bit by buying suitable travelling kennel from pet store, but otherwise the alternative is driving.


----------



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Their all expensive, you can save a bit by buying suitable travelling kennel from pet store, but otherwise the alternative is driving.


Hi thanks for that yes they all charge to much, think driving over is going to be the best way forward as need to take a car over.Thanks Jackie.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

jackie gibson said:


> Hi thanks for that yes they all charge to much, think driving over is going to be the best way forward as need to take a car over.Thanks Jackie.


If you could find a Portuguese registered car for sale, in the UK, it would save any problems with re-registering in Portugal.

Just an idea


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Abyss-Rover said:


> If you could find a Portuguese registered car for sale, in the UK, it would save any problems with re-registering in Portugal.
> 
> Just an idea


Two things, a UK Resident isn't allowed to drive a Foreign registered car in UK, unless

* is employed or self-employed in another EU member state 
* uses a EU registered company car temporarily in the UK for business purposes 

Eu regulations say

"the private vehicle is not disposed of, hired out or lent in the Member State of temporary importation."

Or course if car had been imported into UK and re plated, you could buy, but you would still need to meet the UK ownership and residence requirements (12 months) to matriculate it in Portugal.

It could also be quite dangerous in not being able to check that the car is free of any debt or even the road tax was up to date, which the new owner would find themselves responsible for.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Put yourself on a budget airline and the dog with

Overland Pets-Pet Transport Europe-Pet Travel Scheme-Pets by Road

Dogs prefer it to flying IMHO


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a useful link


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

jackie gibson said:


> Hi we are moving over to Portugal and have a Labrador who will be coming with us, has any one got any information on flying pets as I have had a few quotes by differant airlines and got quite a shock at the price they charge,any advice would be great.Thanks Jackie.


I had a quote from Tapp which wasn't actually to bad! Our problem is we want to bring our dog on holiday with us for the next couple of years untill we move permanently and we haven't found an airline that will fly pets back to the Uk!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The points of entry for air, rail,sea are on DEFRA site if TAP fly dogs out of UK they'll fly them back. The problem is only a few airlines now transport pets, and some of the cheaper ones certainly aren't cheap foe pets. 
I would have thought if this is going to be a regular thing then driving would be a far better and cheaper option, plus you'd not then need a car here.

Routes and transport companies « Defra


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ferry*

Hi. We recently brought our dog over by car and ferry. If you do this make sure you get a 'dog friendly cabin' or it will be stuck in a cage in a room on deck. Very confusing for them with bored passengers wandering around at all hours. You also need to muzzle your dog when moving it from car to cabin or cage; which was only in the small print.


----------



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

knocker said:


> Hi. We recently brought our dog over by car and ferry. If you do this make sure you get a 'dog friendly cabin' or it will be stuck in a cage in a room on deck. Very confusing for them with bored passengers wandering around at all hours. You also need to muzzle your dog when moving it from car to cabin or cage; which was only in the small print.


Thanks for that we will look into the ferry .Jackie.


----------



## jackie gibson (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi thanks for that information will look into the ferry.Jackie


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

WE've flown TAP several times with our dogs and the charges were reasonable and based on their weight.


----------

